# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  SRL in crisi

## enzino1980

Ciao a tutti voi del forum,
seguo sempre con molto interesse tutte le vs discussioni e le trovo molto utili, siete davvero un ottimo servizio!!!!
Oggi vorrei parlarvi di un problema che forse è già stato sviscerato ma nelle varie discussioni non sono riuscito a trasferire al caso specifico quello che ho letto.
Mi spiego meglio
Io sono socio di capitali in 2 srl. La prima va a gonfie vele (nonostante la crisi) la seconda invece mi sta togliendo il sonno.
Pariliamo di questa:
- 3 soci ognuno con 1/3 di quote per 15000  interamente versati;
- Socio A (amministratore) rilascia fidejussione bancaria omnibus;
- Socio B (socio di capitali) rilascia anch'egli fidejussione bancaria omnibus;
- Socio C (IO) non rilascio niente verso il capitale e basta;
Attualmente causa enormi fregature da clienti da cui è impossibile riprendere il credito abbiamo questa situazione patrimoniale:
immobilizzazioni 60.000  
mutuo 25.000
debiti fornitori 25.000
debito IVA 25.000
Arretrato TFR 14.000
altri debiti 20.000
INPS INAIL e altri contributi tutti in regola....
Non ce la facciamo più ad andare avanti anche perchè abbiamo fatt diversi versamenti infruttiferi (a cui abbiamo rinunciato) per sanare parte dei debiti. 
La domanda è questa
1- Liquidazione o fallimento?
2- Se in liquidazione non copriamo tutti i debiti che succede?
3- Io non voglio versare altri soldi in questa società. cosa rischio?
4- Mi hanno detto che se la società è in liquidazione o fallirà io come socio di capitali verrò iscritto al CRIF o ad altri servizi telematici che mi impediranno di accedere al credito. é vero che verrò segnalato in caso di liquidazione o addirittura di fallimento?
5- Mi hanno detto che in caso di fallimento o liquidazione mi toglieranno la carta di credito. è vero?
6- attualemtne ho una casa di proprietà (100% intestata a me) su cui sto finendo di pagare un mutuo. Possono aggredirla i creditori insoddisfatti?
7- In caso la società fallisse i creditori insoddisfatti possono rivalersi su di me? 
Ripeto che sono solo socio di capitali, ed ho solamente fatto il verbalizzante in una assemblea e mi sono occupato di qualche pratica per le questioni della sicurezza in questa società, non ho mai firmato un documento in carta intestata della società e mai fatto un ordine di servizio o robe del genere, al più ho comunicato al medico del lavoro i nominativi dei dipendenti che dovevano effettuare la visita periodica per email semplice. 
Vi ringrazio per le delucidazioni, la disperazione mi assale!!!! 
P.S. il non volere più versare soldi in società non è per ripicca ma che in questo momento ho problemi di salute gravi e le mie risorse devo utilizzarle per altro....

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Ciao a tutti voi del forum,
> seguo sempre con molto interesse tutte le vs discussioni e le trovo molto utili, siete davvero un ottimo servizio!!!!
> Oggi vorrei parlarvi di un problema che forse è già stato sviscerato ma nelle varie discussioni non sono riuscito a trasferire al caso specifico quello che ho letto.
> Mi spiego meglio
> Io sono socio di capitali in 2 srl. La prima va a gonfie vele (nonostante la crisi) la seconda invece mi sta togliendo il sonno.
> Pariliamo di questa:
> - 3 soci ognuno con 1/3 di quote per 15000  interamente versati;
> - Socio A (amministratore) rilascia fidejussione bancaria omnibus;
> - Socio B (socio di capitali) rilascia anch'egli fidejussione bancaria omnibus;
> ...

  Salve, secondo me la sua situazione andrebbe esamintata nel dettaglio e non sommarimente come si può fare su un forum. Le consiglio di rivolgersi a un professionista che conosca il settore e che analizzi la sua posizione nel caso concreto e suggerisca a soci e amministratore la strada migliore per non trovarsi in problemi futuri. In questi casi è meglio non aspettare troppo per evitare conseguenze peggiori. La prima cosa da valutare è se la società può fallire, cosa che da quanto scrive a prima vista non sembrerebbe.

----------


## enzino1980

Si vero, i numeri non ci sono per fallire.
Mi sono rivolto a più di un professionista, ma ho pareri contrastanti ecco perchè volevo sentire anche pareri sul forum, per avere il maggior numero di informazioni possibili per poter valutare con maggior cognizione il da farsi.
Ti ringrazio comunque per il tuo intervento.

----------


## Luca Bi

Allora, una situazione del genere va affrotnata senza allarmismi. 
E' vero che essere soci di una società in tali condizioni non è buon biglietto da visita in banca (soprattutto per richiedere nuovi finaziamenti), ma i problemi diretti riguardano i soci che hanno messo le firme di garanzia. 
L'andamento di una procedura di liquidazione è complesso ed il suo esito dipende dalle transazioni che si possono trovare coi creditori. 
Per quanto riguarda i soci, è prassi, visto che lo hanno sottoscritto e sono in debito di tale somma verso la società, finire di versare il capitale sociale. 
Tutte questa analisi vanno, ovviamente, fatte con un consulente esperto della materia.

----------


## enzino1980

si indubbiamente verserò tutto quello che sono obbligato a versare, non c'è dubbio così come voglio regolarizzare le questioni relative al TFR.
Però ripeto quello che mi spaventa è l'eliminazione della carta di credito e la possibilità di rivalersi sui miei immobili.
Se iniziamo la liquidazione spero si riesca a concluedere soddisfando tutti i creditori, ma se ciò non dovesse avvenire temo le conseguenze che ti ho detto ovvero inaccessibilità al credito, revoca della carta di credito e attaccamento ai miei beni personali. 
Cmq a titolo di curiosità
io sono azionista UNICREDIT S.p.A. e se domani dovesse fallire???? che succede anche in quel caso verrei segnalato alle banche ???? anche quella è una società di capitali!!!!

----------


## Palmer1969

Mi permetto di intervenire.
Solitamente nelle società di capitali i soci non amministratori, quale sei tu, non rischiano proprio nulla. (a meno che non risulti che siano anche amministratori, magari occulti...) 
Ci sarebbe comunque da valutare l'operato dell'amministratore. Possibile che su tutti i clienti nessuno paghi? neanche dilazionando al massimo ? E codesto amministratore, che ha tutta la mia stima ci mancherebbe, non si è accorto prima della situazione nella quale giaceva l'azienda che stava amministrando ? (e per la quale, leggo, sono state rilasciate garanzie personali) ?  
La società PER LEGGE non puo' fallire. Quindi non preoccuparti per le tue carte di credito o quant'altro (e poi comunque tu sei solo socio di capitali, non socio amministratore). 
Fatta questa premessa, passerei ai numeri.  
Attivo 60.000, passivo 109.000 di cui 25.000 con le banche (mutuo, se la vedano i due soci garanti, non tu). Vendete le immobilizzazioni, con il ricavato pagate Tfr e poi cercate una transazione con i fornitori e gli altri debitori. Il debito iva è inferiore ai 50.000 euro quindi non c'è il penale e se la vedranno, eventualmente, gli amministratori col Signor Befera (Equitalia).
Tu non perdere il sonno. 
Cordialmente 
Palmer

----------


## Marica Bianchetti

> Però ripeto quello che mi spaventa è l'eliminazione della carta di credito e la possibilità di rivalersi sui miei immobili.
> Se iniziamo la liquidazione spero si riesca a concluedere soddisfando tutti i creditori, ma se ciò non dovesse avvenire temo le conseguenze che ti ho detto ovvero inaccessibilità al credito, revoca della carta di credito e attaccamento ai miei beni personali. 
> Cmq a titolo di curiosità
> io sono azionista UNICREDIT S.p.A. e se domani dovesse fallire???? che succede anche in quel caso verrei segnalato alle banche ???? anche quella è una società di capitali!!!!

  troppi allarmismi non fanno bene alla salute  :Smile:  
sei socio di una srL (ho appositamente evidenziato la L per sottolineare la responsabilità limitata della società di cui sei parte) che contrariamente alle società di persone garantiscono la separazione del patrimonio societario da quello personale dei soci (tecnicamente detta autonomia patrimoniale perfetta). Pertanto chi ha da temere sono gli altri 2 soci che hanno rilasciato garanzie personali esponendo il proprio patrimonio personale alle pretese creditorie (banche). 
Felici notti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palmer1969

> troppi allarmismi non fanno bene alla salute  
> Pertanto chi ha da temere sono gli altri 2 soci che hanno rilasciato garanzie personali esponendo il proprio patrimonio personale alle pretese creditorie (banche). 
> Felici notti

  Concordo totalmente con Marica. 
Palmer

----------


## nikoneffedue

Se la società non può fallire, e da come esposto il caso sembrerebbe di no, e il comportamento dell'amministratore è stato fin qui corretto, già l'entità del problema si riduce. Per esperienza devo dire che quando una società fallisce e uno dei soci (anche non amministratore) ha un bell'appartamento, questo scatena molti appetiti. Nessun allarmismo nella situazione in questione, ma non trascuratela. Occorre gestire al meglio la situazione, per evitare che nel tempo degeneri, con un liquidatore che sappia fare il suo lavoro. Vedo particolarmente male il debito IVA. Anche lì bisogna vedere quando è sorto e se è già arrivato l'avviso bonario e quindi ormai sta arrivando equitalia.

----------


## enzino1980

@Palmer
Puretroppo noi avevamo solo 3 clienti che saturavano la nostra produttività, e 2 di questi sono andati zampe all'aria!!!!!!
La nostra attività è molto particolare e diciamo che in Italia siamo solo 8 o 9 a svolgere questo lavoro. (almeno noi 8/9 siamo a conoscienza che esistiamo solo noi).
L'amministratore ha sempre fatto salti mortali cercando di accontentare sempre tutti nei pagamenti confidando in tempi migliori.
Quindi oggi paga il fornitore X, oggi paga il tributo Y, domani paghiamo Z in modo che chiunque vedesse soddisfatto un pò del suo credito.....
Purtroppo con l'IVA non ci è andata bene  :Frown: 
Io credo che abbia amministrato come un buon padre di famiglia, sempre nella piena correttezza. 
@nikoneffedue
no nessun avviso bonario, ne equitalia, stiamo per chiedere la dilazione in 5 anni del debito che andremo a saldare. 
Per il resto vorremmo onorare tutti i debiti, ma sapete in liquidazione se hai un bene che vale 100 quando vogliono essere magnanimi ne pagano 50 (così mi dicono non ne ho esperienza). 
@nikoneffedue
Che intendi con "Per esperienza, devo dire, quando una società fallisce e uno dei soci (anche non amministratore) ha un bell'appartamento, questo scatena molti appetiti".
Quindi c'è la possibilità di rivalsa sul socio di capitale non amministratore??? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Palmer1969

> @Palmer 
> L'amministratore ha sempre fatto salti mortali cercando di accontentare sempre tutti nei pagamenti confidando in tempi migliori. 
> Quindi c'è la possibilità di rivalsa sul socio di capitale non amministratore??? 
> Grazie a tutti

  Oh bene !!! sono contento che l'amministratore abbia fatto il possibile per il bene della società.
Ripeto che dai numeri che ci hai fornito, la società NON puo' fallire e dato che tu non hai impegnato i tuoi beni (no fidejussioni) non vedo come possano rivalersi su di te.

----------

